# N.L. children find body inside suitcase



## Mike Baker (7 Jun 2008)

LINK




> N.L. children find body inside suitcase
> Updated Sat. Jun. 7 2008 12:02 PM ET
> 
> The Canadian Press
> ...


----------



## MedTechStudent (7 Jun 2008)

Lol looks like "The Goonies" solved another mystery.   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Jun 2008)

Here is another link(CBC)



> A man in St. John's has been charged with murder after three boys discovered human remains in a suitcase.
> 
> Three boys, all around 10 years old, were playing cops and robbers Friday afternoon in the backyard of a home on Warbury Street, in the city's west end, when one spotted a suitcase, said Paula Williams, the mother of one of the children.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pte.Butt (7 Jun 2008)

Rather quite a shocker, Warbury street is about 200 meters from my street. The wooded area they likely found the body in (the area I am thinking of) I used to play spotlight in my pre-teenhood.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Jun 2008)

I also know that wooded area from my youth.









> . . . all the kids came down to look around, being nosy . . .were playing cops and robbers *Friday afternoon* . . . The RNC was alerted and *by Friday evening*, half a dozen police vehicles lined the residential street.



I'm sure the RNC responded promptly, but how long did it take for the kids (or their parents) to report the body.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Lol looks like "The Goonies" solved another mystery.   ;D





			
				Baker said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Baker



Murder should not be a source of merriment, grow up!

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Jun 2008)

Agreed.That is someone's child.


----------



## MedTechStudent (7 Jun 2008)

Point taken... Withdrawn.


----------



## lone bugler (7 Jun 2008)

not the brightest murder though, I mean a suitcase? and leave the suitcase in a wooded area where kids play, and what was he palnning on doing with the suitcase, go on vacation with it? I feel bad for the kids, this kind of event can't be forgotten, could lead to emotional and traumatic problems


----------



## Bzzliteyr (8 Jun 2008)

I 'm not seeing the article mentioning a wooded area.  I see the kids playing in a backyard then they "hauled it out" suggesting it might have been in a basement or shed. 

Still very interesting to wonder what his plans for the suitcase were..


----------



## hugh19 (8 Jun 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Murder should not be a source of merriment, grow up!
> 
> Milnet.Ca Staff




Actually they are not laughing about the murder, but finding a way to cope. Finding something humorous in a murder is actually a healthy copping tool.


----------



## Sigger (8 Jun 2008)

sledge said:
			
		

> Actually they are not laughing about the murder, but finding a way to cope. Finding something humorous in a murder is actually a healthy copping tool.



finding a way to cope? I hardly think so.


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 Jun 2008)

Like I said I withdraw my ill advise satirical joke ok?   ;D


----------



## Sigger (8 Jun 2008)

Better you than me


----------



## Pte.Butt (8 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I 'm not seeing the article mentioning a wooded area.  I see the kids playing in a backyard then they "hauled it out" suggesting it might have been in a basement or shed.
> 
> Still very interesting to wonder what his plans for the suitcase were..



Coming from someone who lives in St.John's, AND in that neighbor hood, trust me, it was a wooded area behind a few houses on Warbury St.
They have the entire wooded area lined of with yellow police tape.

*edited for a silly typo


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I 'm not seeing the article mentioning a wooded area.  I see the kids playing in a backyard then they "hauled it out" suggesting it might have been in a basement or shed.



http://www.vocm.com/news-info.asp?id=29220


> St. John's Homicide Investigation Continues
> June 8, 2008
> 
> The RNC continue to investigate a homicide in St. John's. This after a group of pre-teens discovered a dismembered body in a *wooded area behind a home on Warbury Street*.  35 year old Warren White has been charged with 2nd Degree Murder and Performing an Indignity to a Dead Body.  He's been remanded back into custody for a second court appearance.  RNC Cst. Paul Davis says the body is that of an adult female.  He says they have a large team of investigators working on the case, and are focusing on three areas of concern.  The area of the home on Warbury Street, an open space near lower Shaw Street, and as well the Waterford River from Water Street West to, and including, the St. John's Harbour.  Davis couldn't confirm the victims age but did say she was known to the accused.  Davis says they are now working to assist the children and families involved.



Suspect chatted with police prior to arrest


> ALISHA MORRISSEY The Telegram    Last updated at 9:13 AM on 08/06/08
> 
> A man who made small talk with police for at least half an hour at a St. John's crime scene Friday has been arrested and charged as the prime suspect in a grisly murder.
> . . .
> ...


 (more at link)

See image at http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/77096/post-721717.html#msg721717 to situate the ground.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (8 Jun 2008)

Seen.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 Jun 2008)

Updated Mon. Jun. 9 2008 8:52 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

The 29-year-old St. John's woman whose remains were found in a suitcase last week was a nine-months-pregnant mother of two, her father revealed Monday. 

Amanda Power had been carrying the child of the man who has since been accused in her slaying, Peter Power told The Canadian Press. 

"She was almost due,'' he said. "I don't think there's a worse hurt in the world that can compare with this.'' 

Power's body was discovered in St. John's by a group of young boys. She is believed to have been murdered a week ago, then dismembered at a later date. She had not been reported missing. 

Warren White, 35, was arrested Friday in connection with the gruesome murder. 

White had two court appearances over the weekend. He is charged with second-degree murder and committing an indignity to a dead body. He also faces outstanding charges for assault and uttering threats, in an unrelated incident. 

White has been ordered by the court to undergo a week-long psychiatric assessment to determine whether he is fit to stand trial, and will be back in court on June 16. 

Police are still combing the area where Amanda Power's body was found, including a nearby river and the St. John's harbour. 

They have been silent on what they are looking for and whether they have found anything else. 

Couple met in rehab 

Peter Power, 59, said his daughter met White while in rehab for a drug addiction last year. 

"For the last while, she was trying really hard doing the methadone treatment and everything to get her life straightened out,'' he said, describing her as a bright and happy child whose life spun out of control in her teen years. 

Methadone is a narcotic used to wean addicts from drugs such as OxyContin, morphine and heroin. 

"It seemed like things just changed for her for some reason, and she got into drugs," said the father, who is raising his daughter's two children, ages 10 and 12, at his home in nearby Paradise, N.L. 

"She used to come quite a bit at first to see them and then all of a sudden she just faded away. ... I don't think she wanted her children to know what her lifestyle was really like. She knew that they were happy and protected here." 

Boys made grisly discovery 

Two of the boys told NTV about making the grisly discovery in a wooded area off of Warbury Street where they often play. 

"It was like a big huge black suitcase and... it looked there was a belt on it, they'd tied it up so nobody could open it. Well we opened it and it was scary," said one of the boys. 

Another boy told NTV's Darrin Bent: "We saw a suitcase and we opened it and we thought it was an animal or something and we found out it was a body." 

The mother of one of the boys said she was worried about the long-term effects on her son after such a traumatic experience. 

"Guess what I'm worried about?" asked Paula Williams. "If he's going to have nightmares in the nighttime, if he's going to wake up crying. He's not having them now but he might have them later on down the line. You don't know." 

People who live on the street where the couple lived said police had been called to their apartment several times, but the news still came as a shock. 

"It bothers me you don't know what's going on in your neighbourhood," said Paul Whitten, who grew up playing in the forest where the boys found the remains. 

Murders in St. John's are extremely rare. The city has a homicide rate of 0.6 per cent per 100,000 people, one of Canada's lowest. 

With files from The Canadian Press


----------



## Sigger (10 Jun 2008)

This guy is sooo F****d


----------

